
Choosing Secure Passwords - edwintorok
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/03/choosing_secure_1.html
======
Tomte
Schneier plays enigmatic... but what exactly does he not like about the "xkcd
scheme". I mean, it's basically Diceware, isn't it?

